# Pes 2014: lista dei calciatori più forti del mondo



## admin (20 Settembre 2013)

La classifica dei quindici calciatori più forti del mondo secondi i giudizi (di gioco) attribuiti agli stessi da Pes 2014. Nella lista compaiono anche due italiani:

Neuer (Bayern Monaco) 94

Rooney (United) 94

Suarez (Liverpool) 94

Cavani (Psg) 95

Ibrahimovic (Psg) 95

Falcao (Monaco) 95

Casillas (Real Madrid) 95

Van Persie (United) 95

Pirlo (Juventus) 96

Aguero (City) 96

Xavi (Barça) 97

Buffon (Juventus) 97

Iniesta (Barça) 98

Ronaldo (Real Madrid) 99

Messi (Barça) 99


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (20 Settembre 2013)

Ribery e Cassano stesso valore, ossia 91


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Settembre 2013)

Buffon 97, Pirlo 96, vabbè... ma poi si son spinti fino al 99, ricordo che anche i vari Messi e Ronaldo oltre i 94/95 non ci arrivavano nei titoli precedenti.


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Settembre 2013)

pirlo 96


----------



## vota DC (20 Settembre 2013)

Buffon per il suo ruolo ci sta: è il più forte e non gli hanno dato il massimo giusto perché non para i rigori. Pirlo e Van Persie mi sembrano gonfiati, in fin dei conti Ibra trascina da solo la sua nazionale mentre Van Persie è forte finché si tratta di massacrare i nemici nel campionato inglese dove non si fanno scrupoli di umiliare le squadrette anche con 10-0 mentre qui un volta ottenuto il vantaggio smettono di giocare veramente.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (20 Settembre 2013)

Non conta il valore numerico, ma l'esagono


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Settembre 2013)

ci sta...manca solo Thiago Silva


----------



## BB7 (22 Settembre 2013)

Robinho se non sbaglio ancora sopra il 90, Abbiati idem... -.-"


----------



## juventino (23 Settembre 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Non conta il valore numerico, ma l'esagono



Esatto. L'overall andrebbe totalmente eliminato.


----------

